# 911. - "Foodie" friend in DC, looking for rec



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Title says it. Just got email from friend. SHE is in DC, Crystal City, and is looking to me for a couple recommendations for weekend. I've seen several threads here in past but my Google fu is weak and we all know the search function sucks.


She likes all manner of food. She loves wine. Probably getting around on metro.


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 19, 2016)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21965-Heading-to-DC-4-30-5-2
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17656-Coming-to-DC
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19960-Visiting-DC-10-6-thru-10-8


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 19, 2016)

Shoot, the Metro part is a killer, as I would highly recommend Casolare (by Naval Observatory) for a good meal overseen by our won Lumo while he is still here in town. Zaytinya is definitely a "must" as well in my book (ChefCosta).

There are lots of places around Crystal City, but few that are decent. There is a Jaleo location (tapas, another Jose Andres place) that is solid. We also like Restaurante Murali over at Pentagon Row (on the east side of Pentagon City shopping mall).


----------



## Castalia (Aug 19, 2016)

I was in DC/ Rockville MD a few weeks ago and we had a terrific time eating Peruvian food at La Limena in Rockville, if she feels like riding the red line up there. Not especially fancy, but we had fun drinking pisco sours while eating a hearty meal. I always enjoy the good ethnic restaurants all around the DC area.


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies here and via PM, I have forwarded them on.

The Green Pig and Zaytinya get a lot of love. I used to hate having to go to DC, now I want to go just one more time...

Does anybody know the name of a local chain, specializing in chili and cold beer, kind of a fern bar for metros? I've been to a couple of their locations, both near Metro stops. Definitely not gourmet but became a must stop.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hard Times Cafe in Old Town Alexandria. http://www.hardtimes.com/locations/alexandria/ It's near a Metro and has been there for 26 years. Good beer selection, decent chili, but no fern's. Lot's of locals and police eat there.


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Hard Times was it. Thanks Bill.

With enough beer, the chili transcends "decent".:cool2:


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 19, 2016)

True of many things, young grasshopper:doublethumbsup:.

I get the Terlingua Chili Mac 4 way with a side of their onion rings.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 19, 2016)

You sir are sadly mistaken... 3-way is the proper way to get it.

Yeah, the 'fern' thing threw me as well, as Hard Times is the only local chili place I know with a couple locations and a 'reputation'/

BTW Bill, got a new place in DC a KKFer has been instrumental in opening. You available next Saturday evening? it will be our farewell dinner with tkern


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2016)

Should have said "kind of a fern bar but for the cool kids" Overusing the word "metro". Applebee's it ain't.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Aug 20, 2016)

Crystal City? Restaurant? Crystal City Restaurant!
:no:


----------



## daveb (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks again for links and recs. Friend dined at Tico last nite and is still burning up Facebook racing about it. Chef offered "Chef selection" and amazed them. Chef Luis graciously stopped by and said hello.

Both Chefs rock!


----------



## daveb (Aug 20, 2016)

And guess where she's having brunch?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 20, 2016)

GPB by the looks of it


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 20, 2016)

Tell her to order the pork shank. That case. Oh Charlie. All totally sick knives. He has two real Kramers in the case too. When I mentioned that to his mom, she has absolutely no idea. Like three Raders, Kato, several dammy DT, multiple dammy Catchesides....


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Tall Dark and Swarfy said:


> Crystal City? Restaurant? Crystal City Restaurant!
> :no:



Ha, that's good! http://crystalcityrestaurant.com/
I did the lighting for the facade when it was redone about 15 years ago and the power for the rebuilt main "stage". I'll just say guys were happy to go to work:doublethumbsup:

We also did work at his other place - the sports bar. One day when we were working there before opening the owner came in screaming at the manager and cursing like crazy. Turns out he was upset because service had been slow the previous night and he found out it was because some of the ladies from the gentleman's club were competing with the female waitstaff of the sports pub. They were going into the walk in freezer or fridge (I don't remember which) and lifting up their shirts and bras to see whose would get bigger in the cold. Off course the male waitstaff and kitchen crew wanted to make sure it was all fair, so I bet service was slow. No joke, I was like why wasn't I here last night???


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 20, 2016)

daveb said:


> Thanks again for links and recs. Friend dined at Tico last nite and is still burning up Facebook racing about it. Chef offered "Chef selection" and amazed them. Chef Luis graciously stopped by and said hello.
> 
> Both Chefs rock!


That's great to hear. Luis is definitely very nice. We just need to convince him to forget about Bahstin and stay here in the DC area


----------

